

Ask HN: best/most popular hosted server monitoring services? - mmelin

I'd like to hear your suggestions for reputable, fairly large server monitoring services. The kind where they'll send you an alert if/when a service or server goes down, for a fee in the range of $20-100 per month. If you know an approximate number of customers your suggestion has, that would be great, since the major thing for me with these kinds of services is that most are too anonymous and hard to trust, since these kinds of businesses are relatively cheap and easy to set up in your parents' basement. I'm not interested in installed software, since I'm not at the scale needed to set up my own independent monitoring infrastructure.<p>I appreciate any ideas or suggestions. Thanks!
======
aaroneous
We've been very happy with pingdom.com. Plans range from $10-$35, they have a
lot of options to verify your machines are actually up (APIs, ping, string
matching, https, etc).

~~~
mmelin
Yeah, Pingdom is nice, I've actually used their free alternative GIGRIB for
personal use and worked at a company who used their Business account. I'd like
some more alternatives though. Thanks!

------
run4yourlives
This was the first result in google for "uptime monitoring":
www.uptimesoftware.com

Given that they have a free plan, why don't you just sign up and see how
reliable they are for your self prior to buying?

~~~
mmelin
Well, the thing with monitoring software is that I'd really like to have a
reasonable level of comfort with my choice before starting to use something,
since the only time you need the service to be rock solid is when the faeces
hits the rotating blades, so to speak.

edit: also, after looking at the site, that's downloaded software, which
requires me to set up trustworthy infrastructure myself.

~~~
run4yourlives
Is it really? yuck. When I saw this post, I thought this would be reasonably
simple... After all, all you need is something to ping/hit the webserver and
report when it can't.

To be honest, you can't account for every possible situation. Sometimes
murphy's law applies. But if you can find a service that at least lets you
know when it's hitting your server historically in some way, you should
purchase it and get on to worrying about other things. If the company doesn't
perform, you can deal with that issue at that time.

